# Hot Wheels Video Racer on a Tub Track



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I broke down and bought one. After playing with it for a while I decided to try it on the Tub Track. I was going to push it around the track with another car. Seemed like the quick and dirty way to do it. First I had to glue a couple guide pins on the bottom of the NWVR.

I decided to use the T-Jet Hot Rod with the Super Modified front bumper.

After a few laps to warm up the track and make sure it was working OK I saw a rear guide pin woud be needed. It will take some parctice to make a really good lap with it. But, for now give a look.

OOPS wrong link.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

OK obviously I don't know how to embed a video. Let me know if you can get to it.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

And I linked to the wrong video!

Try this:





 
Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I can smell that t-jet overheating from the load! LOL


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Impressive!! I'd say the HW camera is well worth the expense!! I've toyed with the idea of cheapie cameras ( like the pen type ) for a while, but I'm plenty sure the number of frames per second would make for a jumpy, low quality video. This video is awesome!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Say, I wonder how a video would look on Sgrig's track... Race over in 4/10's of a second! LOL


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks good!!! That takes some nice clear video.Thanks for the track tour.
>Tom<


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Much better than expected! Really good video quality from that little HW camera car. How much are those?

It'd be cool to use it to film other cars from behind as they race or trundle along.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

I likes it! nice quality vid...like rolls said let's see some racin':thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Rolls, i have seen them on the eBay for about $75


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Rolls said:


> Much better than expected! Really good video quality from that little HW camera car. How much are those?
> 
> It'd be cool to use it to film other cars from behind as they race or trundle along.


I got mine at Wal-Mart $49.99

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

good to know Marty. thanx


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

ok I am officially REALLY jealous. I have one of them on my Christmas list. Please keep us posted as to how you run this thing, like if you convert it to mount on a slot chassis or something. I was thinking of using a US-1 chassis somehow, since they seem to be able to come close to keeping up with Tjets and can carry a load. I think the slower speed makes for better video than mounting on a magnet car too, and I'd love to hear a slot car motor as the soundtrack instead of the HW wheels...

Very awesome. Can't wait to get my hands on one of these.

--rick


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thats very nifty!

Well have video feeds from everyone tracks soon.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

ParkRNDL said:


> Please keep us posted as to how you run this thing, like if you convert it to mount on a slot chassis or something. I was thinking of using a US-1 chassis somehow, since they seem to be able to come close to keeping up with Tjets and can carry a load. I think the slower speed makes for better video than mounting on a magnet car too, and I'd love to hear a slot car motor as the soundtrack instead of the HW wheels...
> 
> Very awesome. Can't wait to get my hands on one of these.
> 
> --rick


US-1 Truckin' was my thought too. Like I said, pushing it around the track was quick and dirty, but it turned out better then I thought. Now I need 5 volunteers to run cars in front of the camera.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Good low speed manners, plenty of grunt, runs forwards and backwards, generally inexpensive and no moral dilemma when you gash one.

Great idea!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Another thought: Does the US-1 chassis fit under the Turbo Train? If this could mount on one of the dummy Turbo Train cars, then you could tow/push without actually having to motorize the camera. You'd also have the option of putting the 440 chassis under it and running in Speed Racer supersonic mode.

all KINDS of possibilities here. getting excited...

--rick


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very good video, I have one of the keyfob cameras, but have not had the time to get it mounted to a body and get it around the track.

Cool Video,

Boosted


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

I have installed a keyfob camera on top of one of my magnet car chassis and the mic picks up the electrical noise from the motor. It is a little loud.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

E-Force-1 said:


> I have installed a keyfob camera on top of one of my magnet car chassis and the mic picks up the electrical noise from the motor. It is a little loud.
> 
> Slot Car In-Car Camera Gator Bay Raceway in Saint Cloud, FL - YouTube


I saw a key fob camera on ebay, but I didn't bid on it. It would have been shipped from China or something. Since I never saw one in use I didn't take a chance on it. I saw a demo video of the HWVR so I knew what to expect, plus I could return it to where I bought it.

Kool video!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Here is a link to the HW web site and the VR

http://www.hotwheels.com/videoracer#/home/

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

E-Force-1 said:


> I have installed a keyfob camera on top of one of my magnet car chassis and the mic picks up the electrical noise from the motor. It is a little loud.



Even though the HW video is higher clarity I suspect your video more accurately represents the life of a slot car.


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

The quality has a lot to do with lighting. Then there is the smoothness of the track. I have one mount in my 1:1 car, outside lighting is much better than indoor. A whole lot beter than convienence store cameras.

Here is a much smoother track.







The keyfob I bought was $8 from china. It took two weeks to get here.


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

I'd be awesome if we could all post up "track tours" like this - I'd love to see my track from car height! This hotwheels car just made it to the top of my xmas list!!! If we all did one, that'd make for an awesome and entertaining sticky thread!

j


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

very cool.... just bought one off Amazon for 50 bucks


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

E-Force-1 said:


> The keyfob I bought was $8 from china. It took two weeks to get here.


Evil bay?

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Cool stuff! My wife is going to hate you guys...$49.99 on sale at Target

http://www.target.com/p/Hot-Wheels-Video-Racer-Green/-/A-13464359


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Very impressive. I almost lost my lunch goes over that hill. Hello...Santa?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Amazon has the key fob cameras for around $10 to $20.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I like the idea of pushing the car along and then being able to see the video on te little screen in the car before you hook it up to the PC. I'm looking forward to messing around with it. I'm also interested in opening it up and seeing if I can rig up some sort of chassis.


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

Marty said:


> Evil bay?
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


Yes, Evil bay.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

alpink said:


> Amazon has the key fob cameras for around $10 to $20.


Thanks alpink  Thanks Marty and everyone else...

I just ordered a Key Fob CAMERA for $15.96 & that includes shipping in 3 to 4 days....Hurry Up and get here!!

Man your guys videos are Sweet and can't wait to see try this. 

Will be doing this on a very small square test track until the basement floor gets re-done. 

Bob...Lights, Action, Camera...zilla


----------

